# Moving to Hurghada



## Caroline Parr (Feb 27, 2013)

I am hoping to move to Hurghada within the next year....possibly to stay out for the whole year eventually....I need to know that I need to do...can anyone help me...I willbe with my husband and daughter...please


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

There is a plethora of information already provided by forum members who have or are currently living there. Please take the time to read their posts as the information will be extremely helpful to you.


----------



## Caroline Parr (Feb 27, 2013)

*Moving to Hurghada 2013*



txlstewart said:


> There is a plethora of information already provided by forum members who have or are currently living there. Please take the time to read their posts as the information will be extremely helpful to you.


I have read thembefore registering on here....the threads seem out of date...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...living-egypt-visa-marriage-property-cars.html


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*Hurghada living*



Caroline Parr said:


> I am hoping to move to Hurghada within the next year....possibly to stay out for the whole year eventually....I need to know that I need to do...can anyone help me...I willbe with my husband and daughter...please


Not quite sure what you need to know, but here goes. 
I turned up with a suitcase, bought visa at airport on arrival. Passport must have at least 6 months validity left.
Moved into apartment already sorted out. 
Got money from the bank cash machines. 
After one month went to the passport office in Dahar and extended my visa for one year, from date of entry. 
That's all I did and I've been here for 4 1/2 years so far.
However, you may wish to plan more.

Give me some idea of what you want to know or need help with.
What sort of place do you want to live in, how much do you want to pay? 1,500 to 3000 le should get you something ok to nice, but you can pay 5 or 6000 for really good places.
Will you be hiring a car? 2.500 to 3,000le a month.
Shopping. Senzo Mall has everything you need. 
School/nursery. Plenty of both, English language and others.

So that's a start. 

Helen in Hurghada.


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

Hellen, which car rental company do you use to get these good rates ? We will need a car form3 month in Sokhna this summer and the rates are much higher . We asked the big ones Sixt, Avis........ Thanks !


----------



## SunshineBarley (Jun 24, 2011)

Caroline Parr said:


> I am hoping to move to Hurghada within the next year....possibly to stay out for the whole year eventually....I need to know that I need to do...can anyone help me...I willbe with my husband and daughter...please


Seriously consider it as it is not the same as coming on holiday - two weeks is completely different to 1 year - maybe go for 3 months and see how you get on !


----------



## SunshineBarley (Jun 24, 2011)

You may find renting from a local company in Cairo a better option as it is closer to Sokhna than Hurghada and probably with a few more dents in it - try using the ever popular social networking site for local rental companies.



shaks said:


> Hellen, which car rental company do you use to get these good rates ? We will need a car form3 month in Sokhna this summer and the rates are much higher . We asked the big ones Sixt, Avis........ Thanks !


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

I do not live in egypt so have no clue where to look except online. What do you mean by popular networking sites for rental agencies ?


Thanks


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
I think you have posted on another forum and got plenty of replies - especailly concerning your young daughter who is at a crucial stage in her education.

Sometimes even when you really want to do something - the timing just isn't right - and I would suggest that this is your case - the next 2/3 years for your daughter decide what she may/will make of her life - so to move to Cairo where even the education in good international schools is not to the standard that it is in the UK is not recommended.
And to leave your daughter by herself in Cairo - is an absolute no!!

The situation in Egypt - but Cairo particularly is not stable and quite volatile.
Also the respect that she will be shown, on her own - european - very young would be none existent and put her in a very bad situation.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

shaks said:


> Hellen, which car rental company do you use to get these good rates ? We will need a car form3 month in Sokhna this summer and the rates are much higher . We asked the big ones Sixt, Avis........ Thanks !



I don't have a car but I have seen private rentals advertised at these prices within Hurghada. They also assume a rental contract for at least 6 months.


----------

